# Swedish Flower Hens- New pics, Pg 3!! Pullets are laying :D



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

Just wanted to share pics of my amazing chickens! I LOVE them. I've had the boy since he was a chick. The girls I just got last weekend from a friend! For those of you who aren't farmiliar with the breed they were imported into the united states only last year by Greenfire Farms. I am now fortunate enough to own 5 of them!

My 5 month old boy in with my "layers". 







The girls are only about 3 months old.
White/red pullet










Blue/Red pullet





The runt! Little blue pullet.










The crested





Her color pattern





Group pics











Hope you like them!


----------



## ksalvagno

Beautiful birds!


----------



## Alice Acres

Those are great chick pics!

Years ago we had banty Millefleurs - they look a little bit like your new birds. I wonder if they are related? - they translate roughly into "million flowers".
They were some of our favorite breeds that we have had. They were the kids' favorite show chickens. Really sweet birds and pretty.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Ohhhh exotic chickens! I love the new Swedish hens. Such pretty plumage. We recently got 20 free chickens off Craigslist and it turned out some of them are pretty fancy! A black and a white Langshan, a pair of Black Breasted Red Modern Game Hens, and a bunch of Blue Laced Red Wyandottes. There are also some Easter Eggers in there, and one looks just like your rumpless Egyptian fayoumi/Araucana cross.


Thanks for sharing your pretty chickies!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Those are great chick pics!
> 
> Years ago we had banty Millefleurs - they look a little bit like your new birds. I wonder if they are related? - they translate roughly into "million flowers".
> They were some of our favorite breeds that we have had. They were the kids' favorite show chickens. Really sweet birds and pretty.


From what I understand they come from small villages in sweden and were only imported to the US last year so no relation to the millefleurs. Are you talking about D'uccles? Because they now have millefleur leghorns!

In Swedish they're called Blommehns which translates to "bloom hens"


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Ohhhh exotic chickens! I love the new Swedish hens. Such pretty plumage. We recently got 20 free chickens off Craigslist and it turned out some of them are pretty fancy! A black and a white Langshan, a pair of Black Breasted Red Modern Game Hens, and a bunch of Blue Laced Red Wyandottes. There are also some Easter Eggers in there, and one looks just like your rumpless Egyptian fayoumi/Araucana cross.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pretty chickies!


Awesome, I love the blue lace red wyandottes. Haven't had the chance to own any yet because I always have so many other projects going on! I also have 9 little 6 week old Easter egger pullet chicks about to move to a grow out pen. Hopefully I'll have a swedish flower hen pen and an olive egger pen eventually! We just moved in april and I downsized dramatically, sold a few flocks incluging my dominant white olive eggers, so I'm working my way back up!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

I have some new pics to share. 

Starting off with my rooster.















Then I'm starting to think my crested might be a late bloomer boy.




















More coming, just going to do separate posts.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

They are so pretty!  I know lots of the people at our fair were partial to solid colored birds but i just love color and the more shades on a bird, the more I love it.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

The pullets. I'm pretty sure the young ones are about 17 weeks old. 

I really like the lighter base color of this one, so I have a few pics of her!















Another pullet.










Aaaannnnddd Lastly my blue Swedish flower hen pullet, who lives with 5 Easter Egger pullets. She was smaller then the othe SFH's so I put her with my youngster EE's.


----------



## Alice Acres

Very pretty birds


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

your crested girl, how old is she? If shes around laying age, then the redder comb and wattles are normal, but her tail seems a little curly... Hard to tell on that one ! Otherwise, BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> your crested girl, how old is she? If shes around laying age, then the redder comb and wattles are normal, but her tail seems a little curly... Hard to tell on that one ! Otherwise, BEAUTIFUL !


:/ 17 weeks. 

Thanks all for the compliments!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> They are so pretty!  I know lots of the people at our fair were partial to solid colored birds but i just love color and the more shades on a bird, the more I love it.


Around here they either have to be really pretty or lay really pretty eggs(olives, greens, blues.)! The swedes feather colors definately make up for the cream eggs they will lay.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your crested girl, how old is she? If shes around laying age, then the redder comb and wattles are normal, but her tail seems a little curly... Hard to tell on that one ! Otherwise, BEAUTIFUL !
> 
> 
> 
> :/ 17 weeks.
> 
> Thanks all for the compliments!
Click to expand...

Well then, I'd say shes a hen ! 17 weeks isn't unheard of (or even rare!) for a hen to start laying. 20 weeks is average, so yours is most likely a hen ! Start watching for hidden eggs, investigating the nest box, etc.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your crested girl, how old is she? If shes around laying age, then the redder comb and wattles are normal, but her tail seems a little curly... Hard to tell on that one ! Otherwise, BEAUTIFUL !
> 
> 
> 
> :/ 17 weeks.
> 
> Thanks all for the compliments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, I'd say shes a hen ! 17 weeks isn't unheard of (or even rare!) for a hen to start laying. 20 weeks is average, so yours is most likely a hen ! Start watching for hidden eggs, investigating the nest box, etc.
Click to expand...

I know s/he's not anywhere close to laying. 24 weeks is average for _most_ breeds. Its more the stance and the thicker legs not comb development that I was going by. Wattles are pretty big though. Plus s/he's slightly darker in the wing area. and the crest is slightly swept back. I was pretty sure it was a girl all along, but now I'm not so sure.  We shall see. I dont mind either way.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :/ 17 weeks.
> 
> Thanks all for the compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, I'd say shes a hen ! 17 weeks isn't unheard of (or even rare!) for a hen to start laying. 20 weeks is average, so yours is most likely a hen ! Start watching for hidden eggs, investigating the nest box, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know s/he's not anywhere close to laying. 24 weeks is average for _most_ breeds. Its more the stance and the thicker legs not comb development that I was going by. Wattles are pretty big though. Plus s/he's slightly darker in the wing area. and the crest is slightly swept back. I was pretty sure it was a girl all along, but now I'm not so sure.  We shall see. I dont mind either way.
Click to expand...

Well you know her better anyways, from the pics it all looks the same color.

No, its 20 weeks average for most breeds,  But those are the super production breeds (austrolorps, sex links, barred rocks, etc yadda yadda, lol)


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

I got a new pullet yesterday, and she's even laying already! She's crested too.  And I now have all 5 of my swede pullets in a coop together without any other chickens. I'm waiting for the younger ones to start laying before I put the boy in with them. Hopefully only a couple more months. I noticed combs and wattles starting to grow on the other girls. And the other crested probably _is_ a girl. She went through a really weird couple of weeks though. 

Here's the new girl. She layed an egg in the carrier either on the way home or this morning! I left her in overnight just because it was already dark when we got home.


----------



## Queen Mum

those are some very pretty chooks!  Wow!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

I believe a pullet is a hen _not_ laying :] Shes very pretty though


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> I believe a pullet is a hen _not_ laying :] Shes very pretty though


No. A pullet is a female chicken under a year old laying or not. A hen is a female chicken over a year old laying or not.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe a pullet is a hen _not_ laying :] Shes very pretty though
> 
> 
> 
> No. A pullet is a female chicken under a year old laying or not. A hen is a female chicken over a year old laying or not.
Click to expand...

x2


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

Handsome rooster showing off his stuff!

















All but 1 of the girls. 3 of them are laying now. Waiting on the small crested and Boo.





Boo





Smaller crested. Who IS a girl. Now that she's at POL she really filled in and is wayy less gangly.





My favorite. She's the friendliest too, especially now that she's laying!
















Some older pics I realized I never posted! (older meaning.. a couple weeks  )


----------

